# Critique Doc and I jumping...Plzz



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

not bad for jumping bareback, you and him look great. Its hard to jump bareback, i had to do bare back and no hands its good doing stuff like that for balance! Awsome jon you two! :wink: 
-chelsea-


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

You both look really good! Especially to say your bareback! :shock: 

Only thing I did notice was on the 2nd picture your hands are too far up his neck, but other than that absolutely fabulous!!!


----------



## appy_lover (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks you guys!...I love to just go bareback in the winter...and somethimes in the summer.


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

yeah, thats quite good barebacking < (is that a word? :? ?) lol, yeah i love bareback too!


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

very goodd.I get very scared going bare back as i dont feel comfortable at all.i bounce all over the place considering thomas is so comfortable!


----------



## appy_lover (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks guys...im really trying to be at the best of my game in horse showing so i've been practicing A LOT and i have a couple people teaching me more...(i've been riding since i was 7 and horse showing since 7 also.)


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

I love going bareback too, ill try and get some pics of me and boyce jumping bareback! x


----------

